# Dare Devil (the spolierific cersion)



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 21, 2016)

So, I am currently binging my way through Season 2 of DD. And let me just say, wow. The fight scenes in this show are always incredible. The way the camera moves, the environment, they are all just phenomenal.

Edited to say: what is it with the eye attacks in this show. So much occular damage it makes me twitch.


----------



## FifthView (Mar 23, 2016)

I thought the first 4 episodes were great, and I was so psyched for the rest of it.  But then it fizzled somewhat.  There were numerous peaks after the first 4 episodes, but there seemed to be a little too much meandering, too many plot threads, and the execution of the story was a tad haphazard.

I'm still a little hesitant to spoil things for those who haven't watched it, even if this is "the spolierific cersion" hah, so won't go into great detail here just yet.  But that final episode seemed so poorly handled, I was really let down.  I also think that the lack of a single compelling villain, the use of an indistinct supernatural ... something-or-other, weakened the season.  It was still great fun to watch, but I'm holding out hope that they'll get back on track in the future.  Altogether, S2 of Daredevil, despite some highlights (Punisher!!!), seemed like a setup for the Defenders miniseries that they are planning.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 26, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;gvTjFHi6zyg]http://youtu.be/gvTjFHi6zyg[/video]

Skip to 2:00. I think that sums up how DD feels about Elcktra after that house scene.


----------



## Gryphos (Mar 28, 2016)

So I finished S2 and, while I don't think this season quite holds up against the phenomenal first season, it's still head and shoulders above 90% of television. Charlie Cox as Matt Murdock oozes charisma, and John Bernthal offers a fantastic take on the Punisher. And the action scenes are as good as ever, with the episode 3 'stairway fight' upping the ante from the notorious 'hallway fight' of season 1. In addition, I felt the character of Foggy Nelson really shined this season, and I can't help but squee whenever there's a crossover (like the mention of Jessica Jones).

As for what I wasn't too fond of, I feel as though there are too many unanswered questions about the Blacksmith, Black Sky, and the Hand. For example, Claire made a big deal about the fact that the Hand's ninjas seem to have been autopsied on, but they never address it fully. I'm left to assume that the ninjas have had their hearts removed (which would explain how DD can't hear their heartbeat), but that just leads to more questions. And it's also never revealed why the f*ck Nobu is unkillable. I mean, I like Nobu! He's one of the biggest dons in the show, which is why I'm a little disappointed that him and his condition weren't explored much.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2016)

I think they were just leaving those threads to be picked up in season 3. It's clear that the Hand does something to bring their people back from the dead, and Nobu was subjected to that. Of course, I don't think he's coming back from that beheading that Stick gave him. Also, I thought it was pretty clear that Castle's old CO was the Blacksmith and he's dead now, so that subplot is pretty much finished. The only thing that kinda disappointed me is that we didn't get to see Punisher chip in with the final fight a bit more. He was in it, but his role was pretty minor. Also not sure how he knew where Daredevil was and that he needed help but I guess it could be explained by that police scanner he had.


----------



## Devor (Mar 28, 2016)

I enjoyed Daredevil quite a bit and have been sinking heavily into becoming an MCU fanboy. I have no idea who Jessica Jones, Luke Cage, or the Defenders will be fighting, but Daredevil has a Hand full.

I do feel the Hand needed a little more exposition.  They went rather suddenly from wanting to seize Electra to trying to worship her, and there were a few aspects of the plot like that which felt more jarring and confusing than intriguing and curious.  BUT, I think at least part of that comes from not wanting to reveal things to the character of Daredevil, which I can understand.

I do appreciate how much they're setting up and how effectively they're doing so.  Madam Gao (spelling?) is clearly being positioned for the upcoming Iron Fist series, Fisk has now acquired the name Kingpin and is preparing for his rise, the legal conflicts in Jessica Jones' next season are being hinted at, Nightnurse got her motivation to join Luke Cage's series, and nevermind a backdoor pilot, if the rumors pan out the Punisher basically received a backdoor season.

I'm excited for the next series.  Who's next?  Luke Cage?  The only villain I know they're setting up for him is a guy with an iron jaw, and as he said in Jessica Jones, sharp teeth are his specialty.  It'll be interesting what they have in store.


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm loving the Netflix Marvel shows. They may not be hitting home runs with everything, but I feel like I can count on singles and doubles all day long. 

The universe of Hell's Kitchen and the characters feel so consistent and alive. I thought Foggy, or rather the actor who plays Foggy, is the weakest part of the show, but the character gets a lot of meat to chew on. And when Karen Page enters the room, everything just lights up.

I do agree they're sort of being a little too mysterious with the Hand and stuff, but I think part of it is to set up the Defenders. I get the feeling what the Hand are doing is going to be the big plot thingy for the Defenders to take care of. 

My theory on why they went a little too vague is that they're still trying to get a handle on how to treat the mystical elements of the Marvel universe, so they're trying not to commit to anything mystical too soon. I heard rumors that Jessica Jones wasn't supposed to be the second series to come out. Iron Fist was. But that got pushed back because they were still struggling with how to deal with the mystical elements in a non-stupid way.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 29, 2016)

Penpilot said:


> I'm loving the Netflix Marvel shows. They may not be hitting home runs with everything, but I feel like I can count on singles and doubles all day long.
> 
> The universe of Hell's Kitchen and the characters feel so consistent and alive. I thought Foggy, or rather the actor who plays Foggy, is the weakest part of the show, but the character gets a lot of meat to chew on. And when Karen Page enters the room, everything just lights up.
> 
> ...



I wonder how Dr. Strange will influence the mystical elements of these Marvel shows.


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 29, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I wonder how Dr. Strange will influence the mystical elements of these Marvel shows.



Maybe he's the key. If they get him to work, that'll open up the mystical part of the MCU. He was part of the Defenders in the comics and his movie comes out late this year, which seems like it fits in with the timeline of the Defenders.


----------

